# String teilen



## TS-JC (15. März 2004)

In E:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc befindet sich die Datei services
die sieht z.b. so aus:
systat             11/tcp    users                  #Active users

nun möchte ich die einzelnen textstücke bekommen
in php wäre es, mit explode glaube ich, recht einfach
nur hier bekomme ich es nicht hin

mein ergebnis soll z.b. so sein:
var1 = "systat"
etc.

hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (15. März 2004)

Ab Java 1.4 wäre da die Methode split eines String Objektes.
In früheren Versionen wäre die Klasse StringTokenizer interessant.

Peter


----------



## TS-JC (16. März 2004)

so habs jetzt hinbekommen

ich habe mit substring gearbeitet, das ging am besten
er mit substring die zeihen die ich haben will auslesen und dann mit trim die leerzeichen entfernen

siehe http://www.programmersbase.net/Content/Java/Content/Tutorial/Library/String.htm#1005


----------

